# Cracked Windscreen



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Guys my GTR has a cracked windscreen caused by a stone chip. Auto Windscreens have told me they are unable to source a screen at the moment.

Has anyone else experienced a cracked screen? If so how long did it take to get replaced?

Skeletor


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Not good, any Ideas off price. Might be worth giving Matty32 a call.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I would have thought NMGB would be able to help, so contact your HPC


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Skeletor said:


> Guys my GTR has a cracked windscreen caused by a stone chip. Auto Windscreens have told me they are unable to source a screen at the moment.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a cracked screen? If so how long did it take to get replaced?
> 
> Skeletor


I had to source a side window (quarter light) - 3 days. HPC should be able to get one pretty quck! Take your Visa and ask them for the price 3 times as Nissan seem to reduce them if you moan a lot!!!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I've had my windscreen replaced. Autoglass did it within the week, no problems at all, I'll post pics later I'm at work at the moment. 75 excess, no problems. You wouldn't believe how much they have to take off the car to fit a windscreen!
Autowindscreens wanted 6 weeks to source a screen!


----------



## rogerm (Nov 17, 2009)

Same here, I just phoned Admiral and was passed to their repair agent. Just paid the excess and they fitted a new windscreen. They sourced it from Nissan and I just had to go to their workshop as they weren't comfortable doing it outside.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Autoglass will eventually get one. Cheapest way and only way, sourcing it yourself doesn't work because you bypass the insurance company and Autoglass.

How do I know - well I owned one of these below once and I had a cracked screen which took ages to source - but rest assured they did.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you pay via insurance thast cool

however we do stock screens for all gtr models (new ones)
the R35 i dont have screens in stock for but i may get a few sent over

would be under £450 shipped for a new one


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

matty32 said:


> if you pay via insurance thast cool
> 
> however we do stock screens for all gtr models (new ones)
> the R35 i dont have screens in stock for but i may get a few sent over
> ...


Fair price if you have to pay.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Tthe repair job. Done v well. I didn't realise so many parts came off to fix the screen!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Bloody hell!

I don't know how you could take photos....I would have been on the toilet!!


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Guys all sorted now. Auto Windscreens are fitting a new screen on Wednesday.

They reason they have given for it taking so long is my local Auto Windscreen franchise went into receivership on Friday.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Jerry how's it hanging? Hope you and your family are well.

Are you enjoying the 35?

John


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Wildrover said:


> Autoglass will eventually get one. Cheapest way and only way, sourcing it yourself doesn't work because you bypass the insurance company and Autoglass.
> 
> How do I know - well I owned one of these below once and I had a cracked screen which took ages to source - but rest assured they did.


You'll possibly be interested to know i personally made the moulds for that car. Bonnet, roof, windscreen surrounds, wings, rear and front. Pretty much the whole car


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

BigNige said:


> I've had my windscreen replaced. Autoglass did it within the week, no problems at all, I'll post pics later I'm at work at the moment. 75 excess, no problems. You wouldn't believe how much they have to take off the car to fit a windscreen!
> Autowindscreens wanted 6 weeks to source a screen!


Nice, this has answered my question. Driving on the Mways all the time i always have a wonder whats the case of i crack the screen and easily i would get it fixed. Thanks, this has answered my question, £75 quid not £1000.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a cracked windscreen and have insurance cover through CCI. Autoglass have told me that the windscreen is £1453 but my insurance policy is limited to £1K for windscreen replacement so I will need to pay the difference......what the helll?

Anyone else had this?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Yup. 

National Windscreens gave me a better quote than Autoglass and used them instead with my insurer's permission. Afterwards I then heard HPCs like Middlehurst can supply and fit a windscreen for less a £1000. Maybe they still can.

It's worth shopping around. Definitely try the HPC you service with or bought from first before paying the full whack. :thumbsup:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Any1 else had experience on the cheapest option, with cover on CCI, they only covering the 1st £1000, not a happy bunny


----------



## Useyourwings (Mar 12, 2012)

Just posted this in response to another thread...

I had the same issue a chip that turned into a crack. When I called the CCI claims line it put me through to Autoglass. I booked it in for the next day expecting only to pay the £75 excess. I got a call first thing the next day from Autoglass and was told that the replacement total would be about £1500 leaving an additional £500 to pay.

I called Aviva and spoke to a claims handler by choosing different phone options, indicated that I could get the job done cheaper from Middlehurst at £922 (thanks to the info on here). They said fine, get the job done, pay for it and send them a copy of the invoice with the claim info. etc. I did so and my cheque was in the post within a couple of weeks, the car was looked after by my preferred specialist and I was only out of pocket by £75.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, I have now had my windscreen replaced by Autoglass via CCI, and I only paid the £75.00 excess, 
I am assuming that the prices of the windscreen have either dropped or someone has made a **** up either way its all sorted.

Took the technition about 1.5hrs there was a lot of panels and trim to remove but he did a good job.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

manjit said:


> OK, I have now had my windscreen replaced by Autoglass via CCI, and I only paid the £75.00 excess,
> I am assuming that the prices of the windscreen have either dropped or someone has made a **** up either way its all sorted.
> 
> Took the technition about 1.5hrs there was a lot of panels and trim to remove but he did a good job.


Thats good mate now dont forget to pay your parking ticket :chuckle:


----------

